# New Gun that shoots like Browning BPS



## idratherbhuntn (Sep 21, 2011)

So I have been shooting a browning bps exclusively for waterfowl for the last 15 years. Although I generally only use it for waterfowl I shoot better with this gun than any other gun I own including some high end overunders and autos. What I'm wondering is if anyone has ever shot the bps and also shot an auto that they thought felt similar. I'm not sure the reason be it barrel length 28inch, cheek rise, stock length........I just plain shoot well with the bps. I would like to get an auto as I see some serious advantages and just looking for opinions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a hard comparison because the BPS is a bottom eject and I'm not aware of an auto loader that ejects from the bottom. 

I sure like my Benelli though. The Comfortech stock sure absorbs recoil and the Inertia Driven system absorbs even more. But even the Winchesters and Berettas will show a reduction in felt recoil compared to a pump gun (ok even a Versa Max, Maxus, or other auto loader). 

Bottom line- if it doesn't shoulder well for you, don't buy it. Especially if you are dropping coin on an auto.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Btw- I used to own a BPS but sold it for a Citori


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I used to own a BPS also. My best bet is the BPS just happens to fit you like a glove. Now go shoot it at a pattern board. Set the pattern board 15 - 20 yards from you. With your tightest choke shoot the board with a low recoil load. with a low recoil load you will be less likely to flinch. What your looking for is the point of aim/impact on the pattern board. If your semi auto has shims? Don't be afraid to change the shims to get it to shoot the same point of aim as the BPS. Give this a try before you go spend money on a new gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shoot a Winchester SX3 autoloader and a Winchester SXP pump. They feel and shoot very much alike. I switch back and forth all season long, unless I'm in a goose field then I always shoot the auto. 

If you like your BPS I think you would like the SX3, Maxus or A5 autoloader.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You do know they have shim kits for shotguns? Pattern the gun and adjust it so it hits where you want. My guess is the gun your shooting hits where you aim. It's a simple fix

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

+1 on the shims.

My dad has a BPS. He upgraded to a SX3 and wasn't shooting as well with it. After messing with the shims, though, both guns feel very similar when shouldered.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

It's weird, I really like the BPS design but they are the one gun that fits me the worst of all the shotguns I've shouldered. Other Brownings fit me fine, and I really like the feel of the new A5, but I've never been able to feel comfortable with a BPS. Funny how the same gun can feel so different to different people! I would say just shoulder as many as you can until you get one that feels right!


----------



## idratherbhuntn (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, maybe I'll look into shims and see if that makes me feel more comfortable with my other guns....


----------

